# Good Sermon Preach



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 28, 2011)

A small church had a  very attractive big-busted organist and her  breasts were so large that they bounced and  jiggled while she played the organ.    Unfortunately, she distracted the  congregation.  The very proper church  ladies were appalled.  They said something  had to be done about this or they would have to  get another organist.  So, one of the  ladies approached her about the problem,  and told her to mash up some green persimmons  and rub them over her breasts, which should  cause them to shrink in size.  She warned  her not to taste any of the green  persimmons, because they are so sour they will  make your mouth pucker up, and you won't be able  to talk properly for a while.   The  voluptuous organist, reluctantly agreed to try  it.  The following Sunday  morning the minister walked up to the  pulpit and said....

Dew  to thircumsthanthis bewond my contwol, we will  not hab a thermon  tewday.


----------

